# SnakeBite at Norma Jeans



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

My band opening for Marshall Dane at Norma Jeans last Friday night. 


[video=youtube;pYInHDmbEjw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYInHDmbEjw[/video]


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Norma Jeans in Sudbury?


----------

